# SRT-4 seats



## Kickadog55 (Sep 8, 2007)

I was wondering if neon SRT-4 seats would fit into a MKIV Jetta? has anyone tried this?


----------



## 2000 vrsiiick (May 10, 2006)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (Kickadog55)*

no one has made the foolish mistake of thinking thats acceptable


----------



## Kickadog55 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (Kickadog55)*

y message is a topic if all your gonna do is shoot it down go somewere else i happen to like the SRT-4 seats a simple yes or no would safice.


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (Kickadog55)*

They will more than likely not fit. I also doubt anyone makes and adapter to go from Dodge > VW. You will have to make custom adapters/sliders/bases to get it to work. Then you'll have to work on the airbags if they have any. It's going to be a significant amount of work and I doubt anyone on here has done this, so you're pretty much on your own.


----------



## Kickadog55 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (SiLvErTDiR2001)*

ok thx


----------



## frodochad (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (Kickadog55)*

you would be better off going to a junk yard and getting a set of mk4 r32 seats if you want fully bolsterd seats that will fit your rails


----------



## broken junk. (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (frodochad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frodochad* »_you would be better off going to a junk yard and getting a set of mk4 r32 seats if you want fully bolsterd seats that will fit your rails

good luck finding that in a junkyard though


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (2000 vrsiiick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000 vrsiiick* »_no one has made the foolish mistake of thinking thats acceptable

x2
Are you really seriously considering doing it?


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (Island20V)*

ive seen it done and it honestly doesnt look that bad. just looks like a generic racing seat...


----------



## itsa slug (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (frodochad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frodochad* »_you would be better off going to a junk yard and getting a set of mk4 r32 seats if you want fully bolsterd seats that will fit your rails

if you know where they have r32 seats in a junkyard i want the name/number of that junkyard


----------



## Kickadog55 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (itsa slug)*

y whats so good about r32 seats? and if u like r32's so much go buy a r32


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (Kickadog55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kickadog55* »_y whats so good about r32 seats? and if u like r32's so much go buy a r32

are you kidding? wow man do some research..


----------



## sillyrabbitTRIXr4kids (Oct 17, 2007)

just to end the animosity... dude, its your car do w/e the f^%$ u like to it. you won't be able to fit those seats, and youre gonn have to make your own brackets/rails to make them fit.


----------



## broken junk. (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (Kickadog55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kickadog55* »_y whats so good about r32 seats? and if u like r32's so much go buy a r32


----------



## GtiBoogiemann (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (veryslow vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veryslow vw* »_








 ditto.....


----------



## sedrohatchstyle (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (GtiBoogiemann)*

or just go buy recaro evo 8 or 9 seats out of a evo=] 1500 a seat LMAO
custom brackets aint $h!T
i wouldn't mind doing any work needed to make nice seats
but at a cheaper price definitly


----------



## CUDubbin07 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (sedrohatchstyle)*

Sorry, but I have to hate on this...SRT-4 = ghey http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif bam


----------



## 3urostyle- (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (Kickadog55)*

"y whats so good about r32 seats? and if u like r32's so much go buy a r32"
wow man get a little more familiar with vw lol


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (Kickadog55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kickadog55* »_y whats so good about r32 seats? and if u like r32's so much go buy a r32

if you like srt4 seats, why not go buy a srt4?


----------



## BanklesMcGee (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (Kickadog55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kickadog55* »_I was wondering if neon SRT-4 seats would fit into a MKIV Jetta? has anyone tried this?



Sacrilege..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Fitz2077 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: SRT-4 seats (BanklesMcGee)*

Hey I was just wondering it is possible to get a Neon 2.0 engine in a MK4 because I hear they have massive power


----------



## Kickadog55 (Sep 8, 2007)

I wouldnt buy and srt-4 cause i dont like them. but i do like the seats that are in them. they are ten times better feeling than recaros and im just wondering if anyone has done it and how hard otherwise ill just make my own brackets but thanks for the stupid comments verry sweet.


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Kickadog55)*

All opinions aside, alot of times it's not that hard to make brackets if you have the tools. Just depends on the bolt patterns. It's your car, do whatever makes you happy. 


_Modified by 92mkII at 6:11 PM 3-28-2008_


----------



## Kickadog55 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: (92mkII)*

ya well its srt-4 seats wich are my fav or a friend is selling some focuz seats but i cant find any brackets so not sure


----------



## FK5 (Dec 8, 2007)

Pretty snobby bunch on here. I understand liking what you have, but I don't see the point in putting down anybody that likes something different. You've got a nice community here, why put everybody down? You guys are driving MKIV VWs, not Ferraris and those guys don't put people down like this. 
The SRT seats come in two styles. The airbag style are fairly generic and would probably be more trouble than it's worth to hook up. The "Viper style" are basically Viper seats and I don't see why guys on a MkIV VW site would put down a Viper. If you could get those cheap it would probably be worth making some adapters, but I wouldn't hold my breath looking.


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (FK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FK5* »_Pretty snobby bunch on here. I understand liking what you have, but I don't see the point in putting down anybody that likes something different. You've got a nice community here, why put everybody down? 

X2


----------



## Kickadog55 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: (92mkII)*

ya i agree everyone has to flame people for doing something different it s like this if you are just gonna ***** about it go look at some other forum








and thanks for the input


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (FK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FK5* »_Pretty snobby bunch on here. I understand liking what you have, but I don't see the point in putting down anybody that likes something different. You've got a nice community here, why put everybody down? You guys are driving MKIV VWs, not Ferraris and those guys don't put people down like this. 

Before anyone puts down someone driving an SRT-4 neon, why not stop and think about all you "*****s" that drive turbo beetles







. Yeah even though its an SRT-4 yes its still a neon at the end of the day. But the new beetle may have a turbo, but at the end of the day, you are driving a "girl car", common it has a place for a flower! I think its refreshing to see something different around the forums. I'm seeing way too many copys of the of the same ****ing thing, grrr recaros, over priced for.... A SEAT!!!!! If you do manage to build the brackets and install, make sure you post lots of pictures.


----------



## Kickadog55 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: (deathmetalscottie)*

ya i will i just gotta look rounf for some seats thanks for the input


----------

